# General > Events, field trips and gatherings >  2014 OF® Nano Aquascaping Photo Contest

## limz_777

just saw this , just a heads up for those who own OF nano tanks

https://www.socialappshq.com/fb/cont...84343041637133

----------


## Shadow

unfortunately you need OF nano tank  :Opps:

----------


## limz_777

> unfortunately you need OF nano tank


yes , i dont own one too, ocean free tanks come with logo sticker ?

----------


## Shadow

not a clue, never have one

----------

